# 3 1/2 inch rifled slug?



## Quack Addict

The only brick & mortar establishment that I have seen selling 3.5" slugs is Jays in Clare.




ajmorell said:


> I find it amusing that you can use a centerfire rifle in the shotgun only zone any other time of the year except the 15th-30th....that makes complete sense to me.


The 30-06 is way underrated as a squirrel and rabbit cartridge. Actually, I prefer the 30-378 Weatherby for longer shots (those exceeding 20 yards). For snowshoes (thicker skinned), a 458 Winchester or 460 Weatherby is sometimes required. :yikes:


----------



## Moose57

Maveric,
I will tell you that I shoot a Browning BPS, Big leupold scope and the barrel has been Magna-ported. I shoot a 3" sabot (Winchester Supreme Sabots) to be exact. I have taken deer out past 200 yards with this combo... I use to own a mossberg 835 Ulti Mag. I bought some 3.5 turkey loads just for the heck of it. Well, I touched one of the 3.5s off one day! WOW!!! Watered my eyes, and loosened up any bad fillings in my mouth! I mean to tell ya no fun to shoot at all! I think a 3" sabot is more than enough for Deer Hunting...


----------



## ken powell

I too had a 835, and chose to shoot the 3.5's. I am glad some one stole that shotgun from me. Now for the original poster, find some, shoot em and post pictures. A video would be best, but pictures will work...


----------



## Moose57

Yes! 
A video, just make sure we can see your face when you pull the trigger! We would all want to be a wittness to the mother of all molar rattling experiences...:lol:


----------

